# Warning!!!!! Please read this it may save your life



## tournament fisher

i was told last night there have been 4 accidents out of the api climbing stands this year. they have all been very serious. let me explain because the reasoning really makes alot of sense. here is what is happening-- the chains on the stands are like motorcycle chains. the chains have a plastic type material that cover the chain. here is the problem- after you use them for awhile moisture and sometimes water build up between the plastic coating and the chain causing the chain to RUST AND EVENTUALLY BREAK. i was told last night by someone in the medical field of one of his friends that was climing in his api at the first of bow season and as he got half way up the tree the chain broke and he fell and broke his back. i want get into what happen to the others but they where horrible accidents. now i know the first thing some of you are going to say is they should have had their safety belts on and i personally agree but that gives no excuse for not having a re-call on all stands that have a plastic cover over them that could cause moisture,rust,and eventually breaking with you in it. NOW AGAIN THIS WAS TOLD TO ME BY A DOCTOR THAT TREATED ONE OF THE PATIENTS. IT IS SECOND HAND INFORMATION BUT I KNOW THIS MAN AND HE IS VERY HONEST AND HE DOES NOT EVEN DEER HUNT. all i am saying is it all certainly makes alot of sense to me. be careful if you have a stand with a covered motorcycle chain.


----------



## phila64

Thank you for the  warning I almost buy one this week.


----------



## tournament fisher

this is serious guys. you better replace those old chains. all 4 accidents have happened this season.


----------



## horse2292

I have had one of these stands for years. Some of the platic is worn and the chain is exposed but there is no rust . Especially enough to make it break. I would bet that since they have gotten bigger in an effort to cut costs they went to a weaker or smaller chain, or some crappy import chain.


----------



## horse2292

tournament fisher said:


> this is serious guys. you better replace those old chains. all 4 accidents have happened this season.



I will inspect mine BUT i bet the older chains are better than the "NEW" chains.


----------



## HermanMerman

This is why you take your climbers out of the woods with you.  When you leave them exposed to the elements, bad things happen.


----------



## Jayin J

Thanks for the post.  I will double check mine.


----------



## Jranger

tournament fisher said:


> this is serious guys. you better replace those old chains. all 4 accidents have happened this season.



Who's your source for info? Just curious I've had 2 of them for 10+ years with very little wear on my chains. However, I did replace the shrink wrap with heavy duty tubing (highly recommend).


----------



## benellisbe

HermanMerman said:


> This is why you take your climbers out of the woods with you.  When you leave them exposed to the elements, bad things happen.



Agreed... I have an API when i'm not in my treelounge and i've had the API for 4 years.  My chain still looks new, as I don't leave it in the woods for more than a few days.  I takes a heck of a lot of rust to degrade a chain to the point of failure.  I have had motorcycle chains with sever rust on them that rode fine until replaced and you can bet there is MUCH MORE stress on a sportbike chain then a treestand.  Unless these were some BIG boys.


----------



## timgarside

Ive had my API for several years. The plastic is completly gone, there is a little rust and I think about this very thing every year. ALL climbing stands run the risk of failing. Inspect your gear and use safety equipment. Also, If your over 225# you probably shouldnt be using a climber. People dont realize that with heavy clothing, a gun, binoculars, backpack full of water and snacks and whatever else can add up to alot of weight. Not saying these poor folks were but theres alot of folks that rely on chains, cables, or bolts to hold alot of weight. Its only a matter of time before theres a serious problem.


----------



## Lake_and_stream

Only one part of the chain has to rust to cause failure. Even a clip on one of the links. how bout putting some small holes in the bottom of that cover and squirting some 3 in 1 oil in there? Roll it around and should keep rust from getting bad.


----------



## Jranger

CPSC, API Outdoors Announce Recall of Hunting Treestands 
Note: Telephone Number Change. 

WASHINGTON, D.C. - In cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), API Outdoors of Tallulah, La., a division of Outland Sports Inc., of Overland Park, Kan., is voluntarily recalling about 9,000 treestands used by hunters. A cable that secures the treestand to the tree can break, posing the risk of falls and serious injuries to hunters. 

API Outdoors has received two reports of the treestand's cable breaking, including one person who fell from a tree and suffered leg abrasions. 

The recalled treestands have the following brand names and model numbers: API Hi-Point Cable Cat Climbing Treestand, Model #CC501 and API Buckmaster Grand Slam Climbing Treestand, Model #GS3800BM. The treestands have an olive green frame, camo seats and seatbacks with black nylon cinch straps, and a yellow "WARNING" or "DANGER" label that reads in part, "Safety Restraint Must Be Used At All Times." The treestands are manufactured in Tallulah, La. 

Retailers and distributors nationwide, including Wal-Mart, sold the Cable Cat treestands through mid-October 2002 for about $180 and Cabelas stores nationwide sold the Buckmaster treestands through mid- October 2002 for about $230.

Consumers should stop using these treestands immediately and call API Outdoors toll-free at (800) 228-4846 anytime to receive a free, replacement chain. 



I just called API, there is a standing recall on some brands that were made with cables not chains, even though it says chains in the recall. The chains mentioned in the recall would replace the cables in question. They have not received any info on chains breaking.


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71

This is the very reason i do not and will never own a climber with chains or cables ! If it hasn't got a swing around blade, i don't trust them, never have never will!! (just my 2cents)


----------



## win3006

RTWILLIAMS71 said:


> This is the very reason i do not and will never own a climber with chains or cables ! If it hasn't got a swing around blade, i don't trust them, never have never will!! (just my 2cents)



yep


----------



## tournament fisher

Like i said guys the doctor that did the surgery gave me the info. I will not release his name at his request. You can take it for what it is worth or not. All i am doing is trying to prevent another casket in the ground or another person in a wheel chair for life. I am not bashing any company and would never do that. Go back and read my thread. I said it just trying to help you guys.


----------



## Jranger

tournament fisher said:


> Like i said guys the doctor that did the surgery gave me the info. I will not release his name at his request. You can take it for what it is worth or not. All i am doing is trying to prevent another casket in the ground or another person in a wheel chair for life. I am not bashing any company and would never do that. Go back and read my thread. I said it just trying to help you guys.



I'm not trying to question your intent or that of the Dr. ( I missed that part of the original post) Just don't want to see a flurry of misinformation about one type of stand when it may have been another that failed is all. As always, everyone should inspect their equipment regularly. Even the blade type stands can and do fail when 1/4-20 bolt wears out...


----------



## tournament fisher

jranger i understand where you are coming from . i am just making people aware that this just happened since bow season on 4 different occasions and all with the api climber. hey i got two myself and have enjoyed them. my gf really likes them because it is light weight. i hated to hear that info but thought i should pass it on.


----------



## jonboy

This also happens with lockons..........I had one of the cables break with my gorilla lockon this past weekend(scared me to death)! The cable that holds the platform up was rusted and snapped into on one side. I guess moisture had got in between the rubber cover and the cable and SNAP!!! So check your lockon platform cables as well........


----------



## Back_40

http://www.guncustomizing.com/API-Treestand.htm


----------



## CollinsK

going to check our stands this afternoon.Dont use them much anymore have gone with ladderstands the old we have got but do still use every once in a while..Thanks for the information. Its always good to be reminded that we should be checking this stuff from year to year anyway.


----------



## tournament fisher

if it prevents just one accident it was worth me starting this thread.


----------



## cb1967

tournament fisher said:


> if it prevents just one accident it was worth me starting this thread.



my salutes to you brother!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

HermanMerman said:


> This is why you take your climbers out of the woods with you. When you leave them exposed to the elements, bad things happen.


 
Exactly



RTWILLIAMS71 said:


> This is the very reason i do not and will never own a climber with chains or cables ! If it hasn't got a swing around blade, i don't trust them, never have never will!! (just my 2cents)


 
Those break too.

Why weren't these folks wearing their harness attached to a climbing loop on the tree?


----------



## ga-jadgterrier

I got proof, A friend of mine was hunting one morning about 9yrs ago, b4 going to class(college).He told me all he remembers was he was  coming down,then riding in the ambulance . Just to make a long story short, he had bought the stand new roughly 6mths earlier.One of the links in the top climber chain broke.He was left paralyzed from the shoulders down.Sure he got alot of money from API and the store he bought it from, but he has told me over and over  the last few yrs that he would give the few million back plus whatever he had to give  just to be able to walk again..After that happend to him is when they had the big recall.


----------



## caw caw

I have an API grand slam supreme with the plastic coated chains.  I've had it for over 10 years.  When my chains started to look a little rough, I called API and ordered new ones for a nominal fee.  
We all need to inspect our equipment and be pro-active about safety.  I feel confident in my stand and safe in it.  I also wear my HSS harness every time I'm in a tree.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

API is crap only because of the chain design. They need to get cable models and id love it. Get a Summit and kill you a twog. JMO


----------



## struttinsouthern

ive been usin an old shootin star, probly 8 years old and its wore out, i climb 45ft high without a saftey harness...probly not too smart, i def. need to get a new chain for it


----------



## watermedic

I use an API bowhunter and have for 7 or so years. I use it more than the average person I can promise you that. The plastic wore off of the chains years ago. Now every year I put electrical tape on them after spraying them with chain and cable lube. I have not had any problems (knock on wood). I still think it is one of the best stands on the market. But if you are going to trust your life to something, You should do a little maintenance to it yearly... and wear a safety harness.

Chuck


----------



## pete56

*api*

have a 12 year old grand slam just came in from hooking chains to tree and trying to break with 4 wheeler. These were my old chains and could not break them pulling with the 4wheeler.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

The API replacement chains are heavier than the original chains. You even have to replace the plastic tube inserts so the larger chain will slide in. I helped a buddy replace his chains last weekend.


----------



## godogs57

API's are now made in China too...that will figure into all this too....


----------



## Flat Shoals Junkie

i have had an api for approx 8 years and the first time i went to hunt it this year ( i normally leave it up all year) the bottom chain broke as soon as i put all my weight on it. luckily i wasnt up the tree yet so it was no big deal but the plastic still looked good but the chain underneath was rusted bad but only in small spots.  i wont hunt chain stands anymore, i know i left mine in the weather but it only takes one weak spot to really mess you up and with all that plastic covering it hard to inspect them well.


----------



## gahunter26

I have a API Grand Slam Supreme I bought 10 years ago. Just cut the plastic coating off the chain and there ain't a spot of rust anywhere! Looks stainless to me!


----------



## jimjr

You guys saying you haven't had a problem with yours --
Wake Up! The clock is ticking. A chain is not designed to take  sideways pressure like the stands put on them. It is designed to take in-line force only. A link can pop loose if enough of this side pressure is exerted against it, and it doesn't have to be rusted to break.
The main message here should be to always keep yourself tethered to the tree from the ground up and back down.
These accidents could have easily been avoided.


----------



## musicman

As the old saying goes...only as strong as the weakest link. Check your chains on all your stands !!!!


----------



## BamaBart

My chains are in great shape. 
I have a new set in my locker at the club when I feel that I need to swap them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

tournament fisher said:


> i was told last night there have been 4 accidents out of the api climbing stands this year. they have all been very serious. let me explain because the reasoning really makes alot of sense. here is what is happening-- the chains on the stands are like motorcycle chains. the chains have a plastic type material that cover the chain. here is the problem- after you use them for awhile moisture and sometimes water build up between the plastic coating and the chain causing the chain to RUST AND EVENTUALLY BREAK. i was told last night by someone in the medical field of one of his friends that was climing in his api at the first of bow season and as he got half way up the tree the chain broke and he fell and broke his back. i want get into what happen to the others but they where horrible accidents. now i know the first thing some of you are going to say is they should have had their safety belts on and i personally agree but that gives no excuse for not having a re-call on all stands that have a plastic cover over them that could cause moisture,rust,and eventually breaking with you in it. NOW AGAIN THIS WAS TOLD TO ME BY A DOCTOR THAT TREATED ONE OF THE PATIENTS. IT IS SECOND HAND INFORMATION BUT I KNOW THIS MAN AND HE IS VERY HONEST AND HE DOES NOT EVEN DEER HUNT. all i am saying is it all certainly makes alot of sense to me. be careful if you have a stand with a covered motorcycle chain.



Thanks for the report update.  Sorry about the rare uncommon accidents.





Jranger said:


> CPSC, API Outdoors Announce Recall of Hunting Treestands
> Note: Telephone Number Change.
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. - In cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), API Outdoors of Tallulah, La., a division of Outland Sports Inc., of Overland Park, Kan., is voluntarily recalling about 9,000 treestands used by hunters. A cable that secures the treestand to the tree can break, posing the risk of falls and serious injuries to hunters.
> 
> API Outdoors has received two reports of the treestand's cable breaking, including one person who fell from a tree and suffered leg abrasions.
> 
> The recalled treestands have the following brand names and model numbers: API Hi-Point Cable Cat Climbing Treestand, Model #CC501 and API Buckmaster Grand Slam Climbing Treestand, Model #GS3800BM. The treestands have an olive green frame, camo seats and seatbacks with black nylon cinch straps, and a yellow "WARNING" or "DANGER" label that reads in part, "Safety Restraint Must Be Used At All Times." The treestands are manufactured in Tallulah, La.
> 
> Retailers and distributors nationwide, including *Wal-Mart, sold the Cable Cat treestands through mid-October 2002 *for about $180 and *Cabelas stores nationwide sold the Buckmaster treestands through mid- October 2002* for about $230.
> 
> Consumers should stop using these treestands immediately and call *API Outdoors toll-free at (800) 228-4846* anytime to receive a free, replacement chain.
> 
> 
> I just called API, there is a standing recall on some brands that were made with cables not chains, even though it says chains in the recall. The chains mentioned in the recall would replace the cables in question. They have not received any info on chains breaking.



Thanks for the recall annc't details above & here is the web link for this source below:  

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml03/03027.html



For many years, all well known popular big cable climbing treestand manufacturers in their packaged instructions recommend purchasing & replacing new sets of cables EVERY year, to annually inspect climbers for rust or worn out parts & replace them, and to not leave climbers for extended periods outdoors where weather conditions can harm them, especially if rain collects inside the metal tubing & freezing temperatures cause the water to expand & fracture or crack the metal tubing.  This obviously helps protect them from legal liabilities.  I never leave my climbers outside over night but always carry them in & back out of the hunting setups.

I like both my API Cable Cat & Summit Viper Extreme (1st year it was made I think in 1996) & Summit Viper SS climbers.  Yesterday I was hunting  in my API Cable Cat Climber & my brother uses his regularly too that we bought over 10 years ago in I think 1998 & have not had any problems with them.  For at least 7 years I have been using the heavier API Grandslam motorcycle chain cables with my API climber with no problems.

There's really not hardly anything new to maintaining our climbing treestands for at least the last 20 years.  Let's use common sense to regularly carefully inspect our climbing, loc-on, & ladder treestands and fix or replace whatever is wearing out or appears unsafe.


----------



## Snook

*API tree stand*

Dear Tournament Fisher
I David Barber fell out of an API climbing stand on October 14th 2017 due to the chain breaking. Not sure if I am one of the 4 but the accident was reported and investigated by two GA game wardens. This stand is only 2 to 3 years old and the chain just seems to be way to cheap and light duty for this application. I am 57 years old and have used various kinds of stand and have an API stand that is almost 10 years old that I have never had any trouble out of. I am still using it and it is still attached to a tree in GA but I will bet that it has a better sturdier chain than this new one I have. I would like any one who reads this that has been hurt due to this climbers chain breaking to please contact me at (850)-889-5014. There is no excuse for API to use this type of chain on a piece of equipment that suspends a person up in a tree. A much stronger chain could have been installed and I would not have been injured like I have been. I fell 24 feet and am very lucky to be alive. This accident has been investigated by the GA wildlife officers and they told me this is not the first time they have seen this stand break before. For any information on this or any information I may be able to provide on this please call my number as listed above. This is negligence on API for using a chain as light duty as this on the tree stand. Thank you Georgia Outdoor News for this forum. Everybody please be safe.


----------



## georgiabound

Snook, this thread was started in 2010. If you have suffered an accident due to faulty chains by the manufacturer this year; it would seem that they failed to correct a problem they have had for several years now.


----------



## oops1

Man.. This is serious.. Glad I sent my one and only API back due to it not packing together like they advertised. I am by no means a sue type of guy but this sounds like blatant negligence. Glad
You're still in one piece.. Snook.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Snook said:


> Dear Tournament Fisher
> I David Barber fell out of an API climbing stand on October 14th 2017 due to the chain breaking. Not sure if I am one of the 4 but the accident was reported and investigated by two GA game wardens. This stand is only 2 to 3 years old and the chain just seems to be way to cheap and light duty for this application. I am 57 years old and have used various kinds of stand and have an API stand that is almost 10 years old that I have never had any trouble out of. I am still using it and it is still attached to a tree in GA but I will bet that it has a better sturdier chain than this new one I have. I would like any one who reads this that has been hurt due to this climbers chain breaking to please contact me at (850)-889-5014. There is no excuse for API to use this type of chain on a piece of equipment that suspends a person up in a tree. A much stronger chain could have been installed and I would not have been injured like I have been. I fell 24 feet and am very lucky to be alive. This accident has been investigated by the GA wildlife officers and they told me this is not the first time they have seen this stand break before. For any information on this or any information I may be able to provide on this please call my number as listed above. This is negligence on API for using a chain as light duty as this on the tree stand. Thank you Georgia Outdoor News for this forum. Everybody please be safe.



Some would argue that the negligence is on you.  If you fell 24 feet, you obviously neglected to wear a safety harness.  I'm willing to bet API (and every other treestand manufacturer) includes a free one with each stand they sell.  I'm glad you're still alive.  I hope you'll learn from this experience.


----------



## oops1

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Some would argue that the negligence is on you.  If you fell 24 feet, you obviously neglected to wear a safety harness.  I'm willing to bet API (and every other treestand manufacturer) includes a free one with each stand they sell.  I'm glad you're still alive.  I hope you'll learn from this experience.



While I do wear a safety belt.. There's no excuse for a deer stand breaking when there was a known issue. Your comment is equivalent to blaming someone for not wearing a seatbelt in a car when the known steering linkage issue went out on their car and it veered off the road and they hit a tree and they were injured.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

oops1 said:


> While I do wear a safety belt.. There's no excuse for a deer stand breaking when there was a known issue. Your comment is equivalent to blaming someone for not wearing a seatbelt in a car when the known steering linkage issue went out on their car and it veered off the road and they hit a tree and they were injured.



I wear my seatbelt for the same reason I wear my climbing harness.  At the end of the day, I want to come home to my family.  I suggest others do the same.


----------



## Snook

*Ali stand accidents*

Dear readers on October 14 I fell 24 feet from a3 year old api8w0312 acl105a climbing stand braking 6 ribs puncturing my right lung cracking three vert bras in my back. The chain in these stands are so light duty they have never should have been used for this application. To me looks like a chain for some yard project but not for a tree stand anyway I've been lauded up at home now for 5 weeks I have a older api stand that I am still using have not got the chance to check it yet but have never checked that chain it is still in Georgia on a tree but I bet it has a different chain anybody else hurt from a api stand please con tact me.8508995014.


----------



## oops1

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I wear my seatbelt for the same reason I wear my climbing harness.  At the end of the day, I want to come home to my family.  I suggest others do the same.



I wear a seatbelt as well. Should I be forced to benefit from it because a manufacturer made a crap product?? I think not.


----------



## NCHillbilly

After some research, I found that Summit, River's Edge, and Ol'Man have had a lot more incidents with their stands breaking than API. Summit has a recall going now. I have a 15 year-old API Grand Slam that I hunt in frequently, and the plastic has been gone from the chains for years. They are also very rusty. They still hold. I have spent hundreds of hours in it. I don't know how anybody could call those chains on mine "light." They look like you could tow a dozer with one of them. Problems with brand new Summits breaking on folks started a year or two ago. That doesn't mean that I'm gonna throw my old Summit away, either. No stand is beyond failure or defects regardless of brand. 

Wear your harness.

Wear your harness.

Wear your harness.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> Wear your harness.
> 
> Wear your harness.
> 
> Wear your harness.



I work with a lady whose husband called her this morning from Colquitt county after he fell from his stand and broke his foot.  I sent her a link to the HSS page so she can buy him a harness.


----------



## elfiii

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I wear my seatbelt for the same reason I wear my climbing harness.  At the end of the day, I want to come home to my family.  I suggest others do the same.



It's just that simple and on my property it's mandatory if you're going to be more than 1 inch off the ground. If you don't wear a safety harness you don't hunt on my property.

Portable deer stands fail and do so quite regularly. You are the one responsible for saving your life, not the tree stand manufacturer.


----------



## nmurph

NCHillbilly said:


> ..I have a 15 year-old API Grand Slam that I hunt in frequently, and the plastic has been gone from the chains for years. They are also very rusty. They still hold. I have spent hundreds of hours in it. I don't know how anybody could call those chains on mine "light." They look like you could tow a dozer with one of them. Problems with brand new Summits breaking on folks started a year or two ago. That doesn't mean that I'm gonna throw my old Summit away, either. No stand is beyond failure or defects regardless of brand.
> 
> Wear your harness.
> 
> Wear your harness.
> 
> Wear your harness.



My experience too. I bought mine in 2000 from BPS in Savannah. The chain on it looks bigger than the one on my 600cc dual purpose bike...and yes, I do wear a safety harness just because a human engineered it.


----------



## MYRX

I used my API for over 13 years. However, I do replace the chains. Used to be able to get them from BassPro.  I think they were 60 - 70$.  I changed them because they were getting rust in places.  The replacements are a little larger as I recall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> It's just that simple and on my property it's mandatory if you're going to be more than 1 inch off the ground. If you don't wear a safety harness you don't hunt on my property.
> 
> Portable deer stands fail and do so quite regularly. You are the one responsible for saving your life, not the tree stand manufacturer.



I covered this topic many many moons ago and it even made it as a sticky, but given we all know nobody reads sticky threads; Perhaps there should be a sub forum in Deer Hunting named "Deer Stand Safety" and the subsequent threads could range from ideas such as this thread and the one I posted years ago all of the way out to Deer Stand / Tower construction. 

I know adding sub-forums it a tad bit of work, but I do it would be beneficial and more subscribers might be more apt to read the contents vs the sticky threads.

Obviously people aren't getting the message due to threads on here year in and year out of hunting stand accidents and tragedies.


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know adding sub-forums it a tad bit of work, but I do it would be beneficial and more subscribers might be more apt to read the contents vs the sticky threads.



Nope. They wouldn't read sub forums any more than they don't read stickies. The search function on here is the most overlooked function of the board.


----------

